# Nikon 24-70 vs 70-200mm



## robindesigns (Nov 23, 2008)

Can anyone share their opinions on either of these two lenses and which one would be better for portrait photography?

oops, I'm sorry, I think I posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## cszakolczai (Nov 23, 2008)

Well it depends on what you need the lens for.  They are different focal lengths so its all up to you.  The 24-70 is also an f/2.8 so its going to have great bokeh just like the 70-200.  For portraits I would use a 24-70 f/2.8 just because the 70-200 would require you to back up way to far.  Although I have used the 70-200VR for portraits and it came in handy.  Also at a recent wedding I shot.  It was great.


----------



## pixeldawg (Nov 23, 2008)

I think that this depends on what exactly you're doing as far as a portrait goes. I tend to like longer lenses, so to me, the 70-200 is a great choice. A lot of photographers though prefer the 24-70 because it's more of a "portrait" focal length(s). I have a friend who shoots a lot of fashion and his reasoning for using the 24-70mm is that the longer focal lengths have too much "subject boom" for his liking. Not too sure just what "boom" is, but I'd imagine that what he's saying is that there's more isolation in the image than he'd like. To each his own, I suppose...


----------



## tirediron (Nov 23, 2008)

If you're doing indoor studio work than neither.  Look toward either the 85mm 1.4 or the 105mm 1.8.  The 24-70 is absolutely spectacular lens, and for outdoor portrait work, it would be my recommendation; the 70-200 is just a bit too long to be practical IMO.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Nov 26, 2008)

24-70 will work great. I almost never use my 70-200 for portraits anymore.


----------



## dylj (Nov 26, 2008)

I would also take into account whether you have a crop body or full frame. I think 70-200 on full frame is an amazing range for portraits, but is a bit too long with crop sensors. On the other hand, 24-70 goes very wide on full-frame, much too wide for portraits.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 26, 2008)

robindesigns said:


> oops, I'm sorry, I think I posted this in the wrong thread.



yes you did.. your forgiven this time


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 26, 2008)

I own both.  A *lot* depends on what camera you will use.  On a camera with a cropped sensor, the 24-70 will be more something like a 36-105.  A good close area portrait lens is in the 70-105 range, so this is where you are.

With a full frame sensor, the 24 is a 24 and a 70 is a 70, so, the 70 is a great starting point for the full frame camera in a close environment.  However, the 70-200 is going to give you better results if you do things like portraiture outside or in areas with more room.  It will have a lower distortion than the 24-70 (less of a chipmunk cheek effect!).

So... it depends on how much room you have AND your style of camera.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 26, 2008)

I shoot alot of portraits with the 70-200, but I also will use the 24-70 in a pinch.
My recomendation will be if you have the space, use the 70-200.  

As well people relax a bit more when you have a bit of working space, rather than being right in their face.


----------

